# Living Dead Dolls



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Does anyone out there collect the Living Dead Dolls? I bought three today. They are super cool and all having to do with urban legends. I thought they were so cool I had to get three.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I (my girlfriend's) have complete Series 1 through 12 and alot of variants and exclusives, havent bought any in years though.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Thet I so cool. Glad some one else owns some. I was afraid I was the only on here that had any. That is awesome you have so meny of the series WS.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I only have 5 of them but they are so cool.. I put them in my childs room with the zombie babies on halloween


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Thats awesome Whitchypoo. They probably give a real creepy vibe to the childs room.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes they do savagehaunter and I am hoping to get my doll head lights done for next year... the childs room grows every year.. started with just a witch doll on a doll chair..


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a set of the Living Dead Doll lights, I put them up every Halloween! I remember the Dolls really well from High School...O.K I guess you can tell how old I am!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I am an adult but I still think these dolls are cool to collect.


----------



## livingdeaddolls (Dec 15, 2009)

I love living dead dolls. i just pre ordered the vampires set cant wait to get it. so excited

get your living dead dolls here Skulls n Roses


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have a living dead doll bobblehead, and a pencil sharpener. i haven't pulled them out in awhile but i am pretty sure that is what the are. i love them too
and does anyone know for sure, but this might be a living dead doll costume


----------



## livingdeaddolls (Dec 15, 2009)

Love the costume how cool is that. Havent seen one like that b4.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

These dolls are so cool. That costume is different. I have not seen it before.


----------

